# Canon EOS Rebel XTi worth?



## Nubster

I think that body goes for $250-300 used. No idea on the lenses but you can get an idea of market value by looking at fleabay. A rough idea at least. As far as too old...if it's your first DSLR, probably not. Older bodies IMO are not a bad thing to start with. They won't always have so many advanced features that make taking pictures so easy so it makes you have to learn the basics of photography which in the end when you upgrade to a newer camera, you'll be ahead of the curve. That's just IMO.


----------



## tetra73

What is your budget? The XTi body is OK. Pretty old too. The lenses are.....junks, sorry for the expression.


----------



## speedie408

The 400D is a great entry level DSLR body. Get it! 

Those lenses will work fine for beginners. Later you can upgrade to the nicer glass once you get a better grasp of things.


----------



## Pooky125

According to amazon, a used Xti goes for ~300, the 18-55 is ~90 used, 75-300 is ~120, and the only Quantaray I could find was a 28-200 model, which was going for ~150. All in all, realistically, as a kit, you could probably sell it for $400ish. It would make an EXCELLENT entry level dSLR kit though, if you can get it for the right price.


----------



## tetra73

Pooky125 said:


> According to amazon, a used Xti goes for ~300, the 18-55 is ~90 used, 75-300 is ~120, and the only Quantaray I could find was a 28-200 model, which was going for ~150. All in all, realistically, as a kit, you could probably sell it for $400ish. It would make an EXCELLENT entry level dSLR kit though, if you can get it for the right price.



How much you are willing to spend? If you can resell them, that's the question. Like I said, the body is OK. The lenses are junks. None of them would give you marco capability. With those lenses, even your typical point and shoot cameras would produce better quality photos.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Don't let these canon people steer you in the wrong direction. 


Get a refurbished Nikon d5100, it's $600 with kit lens. IT RULES!


----------



## prototyp3

Remember guys, I'm not shopping and picking a camera here. This was just an offer made to me in exchange for a tool. For context I spent $280 for the powertool, it's about $600 new. 

I never expected the lens to be worse than modern p&s cameras. Thought the glass size alone would bring better quality pics. But this is why asked you guys. 

I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## tetra73

prototyp3 said:


> Remember guys, I'm not shopping and picking a camera here. This was just an offer made to me in exchange for a tool. For context I spent $280 for the powertool, it's about $600 new.
> 
> I never expected the lens to be worse than modern p&s cameras. Thought the glass size alone would bring better quality pics. But this is why asked you guys.
> 
> I appreciate all the advice.



Hmmm.....just a trade? I thought you are about to buy the package. Then, yeah, go have some fun with it.


----------



## prototyp3

Figured I'd bump this thread as I finally made the upgrade instead of getting a replacement battery for the dinosaur camera. I got a great deal on a new Canon T2i w/ 18-55mm for $403.99 
Going to have to keep an eye out for deals on a better all around lens. Any suggestions? Trying to keep it reasonable, aquariums were supposed to be my expensive hobby. :icon_mrgr


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the camera. I just got the T3i with the second generation 18-55mm lens. The optics are good to my eye as a aquarium hobbyist who takes pictures to show my tank. I am definitely an amateur photographer with no plans to go past that point. I have found that lens to work just fine for taking photos of the tank. I bought the 55-250mm telephoto lens which works fine for taking close in shots from a distance and not bothering the fish. I also purchased the 100mm f/2.8 macro lens which was more than the other two lenses combined. It works fantastic for the super close up shots. I would suggest trying to find deals on used models of the other two lenses.


----------



## prototyp3

2in10, thanks for the input. Now I feel like I'm copying you... I swapped the T2i for a T3i. I kind of missed the swivel screen I had on my ancient G3. I think it helped compose some odd ball shots.

I also picked up the 55-250 IS and 70-300 IS lens. I realize they're pretty similar. Figured I'd give them both a shot and see which I prefer. Here's a couple shots from playing around with the camera trying to figure things out.


----------



## 2in10

Great looking shots, messing around with the settings and lenses is the best way.


----------

